# Einfache Linux Distribution für Entwicklunsgserver



## kuscheltier (13. Februar 2006)

Hey und Hallo,

welche Distrribution würdet Ihr einem Linux Anfänger emfehlen? Fachlich bin ich, denke ich zumindestens, sehr fit in der Administration von Serversystemen (Windows NT bis Windows 2003), aber im Bereich von Linux noch ein Einsteiger. Habe mir jetzt mal testweise Fedora Core 4 installiert, aber irgendwie komm ich nicht klar damit.

Nutzen möchte ich den Server für die Entwicklung von Webprojekten/ -seiten (PHP & MySQL) und natürlich um Erfahrungen zu sammeln.

Bissel schlau habe ich mich schon gemacht bzgl. der Dienste die ich Minimum benötige.

- Apache mit PHP4 und Mysql 4.X
- VNC Server (um den Server auch vom Windows Rechner aus zu administrieren)
- Samba (um vom Windows Rechner aus auf dem htdocs Share zuzugreifen, mit ganz simpler Rechteabsicherung )

Optional würden mir denn noch folgende Dienste einfallen
- SMTP Relay Dienst (Weiterleiung an externen SMTP Server um Mail Funktionalität aus PHP zu testen)
- FTP Server
- OpenVPN Server (Installation muss einfach sein/ konfigurieren ist nich das Problem, das hab ich auf Windows Systemen schon mehrfach eingestellt)


Es wäre schön, wenn ich nicht alles auf Konsolen Ebene vornehmen könnte sondern ich auch auf leistungsfähige Administrations Tool zurück greifen könnte.

MFG, Maik


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. Februar 2006)

Hi Maik,



			
				kuscheltier hat gesagt.:
			
		

> welche Distrribution würdet Ihr einem Linux Anfänger emfehlen? Fachlich bin ich, denke ich zumindestens, sehr fit in der Administration von Serversystemen (Windows NT bis Windows 2003), aber im Bereich von Linux noch ein Einsteiger. Habe mir jetzt mal testweise Fedora Core 4 installiert, aber irgendwie komm ich nicht klar damit.


Selbst Administratoren, die in der Windows-Serie sehr fitt, benötigen noch einiges an Zeit, bis diese "hinter" Linux gekommen sind. Kauf' dir ein Einführungsbuch in Debian / Fedora - damit sollte es wesentlich schneller gehen als einfaches Try & Error.



> Nutzen möchte ich den Server für die Entwicklung von Webprojekten/ -seiten (PHP & MySQL) und natürlich um Erfahrungen zu sammeln.
> 
> Bissel schlau habe ich mich schon gemacht bzgl. der Dienste die ich Minimum benötige.
> 
> - Apache mit PHP4 und Mysql 4.X


Unterstützt Linux mit o.g. Zusatzprogrammen in jegweder Konfiguration ohne Probleme. 



> - VNC Server (um den Server auch vom Windows Rechner aus zu administrieren)


Um Linux-Server aus der Ferne administrieren zu können, bedarf es einer SSH-Server-Installation auf dem Server. SSH bietet dir die Möglichkeit, von Windows via PuTTY bzw. von Linux via integriertem SSH auf beliebige Linux-Server, die am Internet hängen, zuzugreifen.



> - OpenVPN Server (Installation muss einfach sein/ konfigurieren ist nich das Problem, das hab ich auf Windows Systemen schon mehrfach eingestellt)


OpenVPN auf Linuxseite ist relativ einfach eingerichtet. Frickelarbeit war es bei mir immer unter Win2k3. 



> Es wäre schön, wenn ich nicht alles auf Konsolen Ebene vornehmen könnte sondern ich auch auf leistungsfähige Administrations Tool zurück greifen könnte.


Bei einem Entwicklungs-Server sind ja nur einmalige Einstellungen nötig. Genau dieses Klicki-Fenster-Denken von Windows wirst du auf Linux grundsätzlich ablegen müssen - andernfalls wirst du an Linux keine Freude haben und solltest lieber bei Windows-Servern bleiben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Februar 2006)

Wenn Du was einfaches haben willst dann schau Dir doch einfach mal Suse oder Mandriva an.


----------

